
Most of Scottish Wikipedia Written by American in Mangled English - echelon
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wxqy8x/most-of-scottish-wikipedia-written-by-american-in-mangled-english
======
echelon
I found this story to be fascinating. It doesn't appear to be an act of
vandalism, but rather earnest contributions from a young editor made much in
the fashion of Ecce homo.

It'll be interesting to see what Wikipedia does. I'm hoping they don't
ostracize the individual that did this - they seem motivated to help. Maybe
that energy can be put elsewhere in a more constructive place.

